#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  cant get rid of chart borders

## dadevil

I can't get ride of partial borders that are showing up in this table that is embedded into this document.  Thanks in advance for your help!

----------


## TMS

Select the entire table.
Right click and select Borders and shading.
Change Apply to: drop down to "paragraph" and click on the none icon


Regards

----------

